# Best way to store honey-filled frames



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

I anticipate having some (6 or 7) deep frames filled with honey that i want to save and feed back to the bees in the spring. Its not worth me renting an extractor for this amount, and I'd like to save the comb. 
I understand that freezing them will kill the wax moth eggs that may be there. After that is it better to leave them in the freezer until needed, I have the space, or leave them in another place? Does it affect the honey or wax to leave it frozen? Plastic Mann lake PF frames. Thanks, Adrian


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Why don't you just leave them on the hive? That way you won't have to find a place and a way to store them and your hive will have access to them when it needs them.

Otherwise, your freezer is probably a good place to keep them. No it doesn't affect the honey or the wax. You are storing an oil and a sugar in a frozen environment. You can't hurt them that way.


----------



## brooksbeefarm (Apr 13, 2008)

If you have room in the freezer i would leave them there, it will keep it away from ants,mice and other critters who want to stake claim on it..Jack


----------



## kevinva (Apr 21, 2008)

Leave them on the hive. 1, you don't have to worry about the moths or critters, and 2, if a bad winter you can move your queen excluder up one level and let the bees eat the honey.


----------



## ClaudiaC (Aug 20, 2009)

I wrap them in foil and leave them on our milk porch - it's not insulated but is part of the house. That's my 'bee room' where the rest of my bee equipment is. It's fabulous to give a hive a little real honey in the middle of winter. That's what I save the frames for.

Cheers!

Claudia H. Christian


----------



## Loonerone (May 4, 2009)

Members of our bee club insist it is better to give sugar water to bees in winter or spring than honey in comb - I think they are crazy - glad to hear that others save honey from their supers to feed back to the bees - when the cluster can move!


----------

